# Hey y’all! Looking for trim or weed work.



## Haxsys (Aug 2, 2021)

This would be my first time doing it, but I got a heart of gold, a willingness to work, a van to live out of and a beautiful puppy!

Just kind of throwing it out there. Any pointers would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Deleted member 31394 (Aug 21, 2021)

Haxsys said:


> This would be my first time doing it, but I got a heart of gold, a willingness to work, a van to live out of and a beautiful puppy!
> 
> Just kind of throwing it out there. Any pointers would be greatly appreciated!


Go to a junction between pot growing counties humboldt medno southern Oregon mountain towns, find the local gas station or co op, put a pair of trim scissors on a sign and hang out on a corner or at the local downtown spot. Ask around for work, other people trimming will bring you along after vetting you. My first trim season a friend brought me, after that I asked around in towns and finally if al else failed a trim sign. Black market grows are okay, cbd is easy and usually boring.


----------



## rotttenj (Oct 10, 2021)

Hwy 97, I believe it spans from either oregon or Northern California to hwy 1 in bc. Loads of herb work and great region


----------



## Spazz (Mar 24, 2022)

Humboldt is closed.

Mendo seems fine if you just want to hang out on the beach.

No idea about Trinity.

Save your fond memories of the Emerald Triangle to tell your grandkids. The Green Rush is over.

We've got Zzzquill over by my van down by the Instagram, though.

Zzzquill comes in pills and liquid, travel and economy sizes. Zzzquill doesn't claim to relieve pain or cold symptoms, and about the nicest thing you can say about it is that you can take it across the border without completely ruining your entire life.

That and it comes in berry flavor.


----------



## Anthorhitchhiker77 (Apr 14, 2022)

Haxsys said:


> This would be my first time doing it, but I got a heart of gold, a willingness to work, a van to live out of and a beautiful puppy!
> 
> Just kind of throwing it out there. Any pointers would be greatly appreciated!


Hey homie I am considering doing the same thing how did it work out


----------

